# pregnancy concerns



## ortiz1232 (Feb 3, 2013)

hi my name is maggie. i have a 3 year old alpine mix doe who is going to to kid in 6 days. my concern is last year she kidded fine . 2 healthy doelings. this year her stomach is lower than i have ever seen. she looks normal from top. from the side it looks like she is going to drag on the ground.has anyone had this happen to them. is it possible that she is carrrying alot of babies. thank you for any info and insight


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi,
I am new to goats but maybe a pic would help them to see...do you have one?


----------



## ortiz1232 (Feb 3, 2013)

let me see if i can get it off of my phone and then i will post it.


----------



## ortiz1232 (Feb 3, 2013)

here is a picture of sasha. due in 6 days.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She looks fine. She may have more than 2 kids in there or she is just more stretched out than last time.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

See? I knew someone would be able to tell by looking!
She's very cute! We'll want pics of the babies,too


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Thats the same way Pickles is. I swear that goat is carrying trips or more. She's bred to a Nigerian so the babies will be smaller but she's huge.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep she could be carrying mutiples and/or she's just older.


----------



## ortiz1232 (Feb 3, 2013)

hopefeully everything will go alright. i am just concerned that she will have a harder time delivering.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

She looks like she had quite a few kiddos in there. When they are older goats, the ligaments in their bellies aren't as tight so they can tend to sag more down OR to the side. Also, all of mine drop at least a little when they get very close to kidding. Some drop a lot.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Good gracious! She probably has triplets or more in there. The reason she sags is that she carries low. Some does carry their babies low, some does carry their babies out.


----------



## ortiz1232 (Feb 3, 2013)

thanks for the support


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes the older they get the more you will see under bellies..lol...and she does look to be carriy a couple at least...very pretty lady...and your cute moon spotted one too..: ) love the black in the face lol..


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

HELP!!! I have a goat named Maggie and she just had her babies Monday morning, She had 2 and i can tell that there is still one inside her i have felt around and i can feel it. It is in different places different times, but i can tell for sure it is a baby. I felt them before they were born and that is what it feels like. 
What should i do? Or will it just pass and she will have it?


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Jacob_TheGoatster said:


> HELP!!! I have a goat named Maggie and she just had her babies Monday morning, She had 2 and i can tell that there is still one inside her i have felt around and i can feel it. It is in different places different times, but i can tell for sure it is a baby. What should i do? Or will it just pass and she will have it?


 How long has it been since her last one? Did you actually go inside and feel or just feel the sides of her belly? You should probably start a new thread in the "kidding koral" section so it will get people's attention...(welcome, btw) we can help you through this.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

ortiz1232...A few of my does carry very low like this. She most likely has a couple/few in there! She looks fine though


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

I wasn't out there when she had them but i got up about 8:00 am and they were still a little bit wet. Thanks i will go make a thread where you said. She is full kiko and a big goat and as big as she was before she had them it gives me even more proof that there is another one and the size that the babies are.


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

I felt the side of her not inside i have never done that before.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Wrap your arms around her, push up her belly (in front of her udder), then release and let her tummy bump against your hands. This is called "bumping" (sorry the explanation is bad) and if there's a baby in there you can usually feel her.

If she is retaining a baby, she will be acting sick. I'm sorry, but the kid will be gone and it HAS to come out if it's in there. It is probably best at this point to call the vet so he can check to see if baby is still in there, if so, he should be able to get it out :hug:

Did she expel the afterbirth? If she did, there is almost positively no babies left in there.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

she isn't acting sick she has been eating and talking to her babies. i was going to call someone to look at her and see. Thanks for advice on top part too.


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks i just don't want there to be one inside her and maybe dead that might kill her.


----------



## ortiz1232 (Feb 3, 2013)

I hope that everything goes alright for your doe. hopefully a vet can check her out. good luck and keep us posted on how everything turns out.


----------

